# Redlinemax.com- new 2004+ bumper- Exclusive



## Redmax (Jun 23, 2005)

Alright guys here we go, the long awaited RedlineMax 6th gen front bumper...

www.redlinemax.com


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

jsmithsole's max with his old rims looks bada$$


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

Man this car has come a long way since this thread started


----------

